# Off to France. Anything I need to know/be aware of ?



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

Good evening all.

Apologies in advance, I'm sure if I scoured these forums I could find this information, and once I have finished typing this I probably will, but as I am here now ... 

Anything I need to know about driving in France these days ? 

I know I need :

- A GB plate, on display
- A warning triangle
- A hi viz vest

I hear that I can be fined if I have a device that can detect speed cameras. If I disbale that option on my GArmin sat nav is that sufficient ? Or does that mena I now can't use sat nav.

I love the fact the French authorities are now also doing away with fixed speed trap warning signs. Clearly looking at generating a bit more revenue!!

Am I missing anything ? 

Thanks


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The speed warning notices still exist in many areas - usually about 1.5km before the speed camera, so do make sure you are sticking to the limits if you spot such a sign......

warning noises on GPS may still warn for "danger areas" which can include steep hills, sharp bends, narrow lanes, poor visibility and speed cameras - all OK within French law.

Sarkozy made many of the rules about e.g. warning notices but they have not been universally enforced and when he left, many departments put them back.......

don't forget the V5, full insurance policy, driving licence, glasses + spares even if you wear contact lenses.... high viz jackets for each and every occupant of the vehicle available to put on without leaving the vehicle (that is important), spare bulbs for all driving lights.

This guide is useful;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-128428-safe-travel-tips.html

this guide is very useful about legal aspects;

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-69031-legal-requirements-abroad.html

hope they help - you are, of course, welcome to ask for any advice that you need - there are many people on here who have been abroad a great deal and are almost blasé about how easy it is.......

Dave


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Although they are not currently in use, you need to carry an alcohol breath-testing kit - available at Halfords or at the channel ports for around a fiver.

Otherwise just a case of being sensible and taking your time - suggest you avoid the centres of large cities if you value your sanity until you get used to French drivers!

Don't overnight on the autoroute service areas - usually noisy and there have been numerous reports of break-ins. Fine during the day however, although we prefer to stay clear of autoroutes and see the country properly.

France is THE country for motorhomes - enjoy, you'll love it wherever you go.

Terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

The breathalyser rule has NOT been enabled and no-one is expected to have them, there have been a few reports of UK drivers being stopped near Channel ports to check for them - if they cannot produce them supposedly they are then checked more thoroughly for what they should have.

But very few French cars have them, they are NOT compulsory whatever the ferries or the AA likes to say - the law was supposed to be enabled in March (March 1st 2013) after being postponed from October 1st last year - but it has been postponed indefinitely and no new kits are being produced and they have a maximum 2 year shelf life so many are close to running out.....

Save your money and have an extra croissant.....

Dave


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

TerryL said:


> Although they are not currently in use, you need to carry an alcohol breath-testing kit ...


Nope. This regulation has been withdrawn.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Beware the tales of motorhomes being gassed and robbed - they are really a load of tosh 
:lol: 

Carry the things you must have, as above but without the alco testers which are not compulsory.
Aside from that just enjoy it - 60 million French live here quite well so it must be habitable!

Aires are the great secret of French travel - use them with relish and then ask why your local town does not have one  

Enjoy

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*phare*

have a look here at my post

Click>


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

TerryL said:


> Don't overnight on the autoroute service areas - usually noisy and there have been numerous reports of break-ins. Fine during the day however, although we prefer to stay clear of autoroutes and see the country properly.
> 
> France is THE country for motorhomes - enjoy, you'll love it wherever you go.
> 
> Terry


Not just on autoroute service areas! Earlier this month 10 vans/tents were broken into and robbed during the night at Amboise Ile D'Or municipal campsite, taking cash credit cards, etc and another 10 at a nearby site. They were obviously pro's they knew what they were doing.

Be vigilant and take sensible precautions, split cash up and hide, know your van's weak spots. Also beware of pickpockets in cities.

It's Russian roulette, not a lot of crime, but poverty in other parts is bringing opportunistic criminals into better-off areas in greater numbers.

It's not as bad as Africa, so go enjoy. Take care.

Oh yes, don't forget the corkscrew.. and wine in French is vin (pronounced vannnn).

Merci (Mair-see) et Bonne Journee (Jor-nay)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

If you intend to use aire's, disinfect any tap you use as the French frequently shove the cassette nozzle around drinking water taps


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

And make sure you have a full fuel tank and plenty of provisions on a sunday,most of France seems to shut down then and have limited opening hours,unlike the UK.


----------



## chelseafan (Jun 27, 2013)

Have a wonderful time, scary the first time but good scary.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

wakk44 said:


> And make sure you have a full fuel tank and plenty of provisions on a sunday,most of France seems to shut down then and have limited opening hours,unlike the UK.


Fuel is generally available now 24/7 via automated pumps where you put the card in, it often then gives you a choice of language (English is often the second one down!) and you can then fill up. There used to be a problem with some credit or debit cards not working but that does not seem to happen now and al cards are acceptable (although there is a charge for using debit cards.....)

There is often a small shop open Sunday morning in most towns and even in some villages and bakeries are usually open (many close on Mondays).

Enjoy your trip - your 2 year old will I am sure.....  

Dave


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning folks,


sunglasses .


norm


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Penquin said:


> wakk44 said:
> 
> 
> > And make sure you have a full fuel tank and plenty of provisions on a sunday,most of France seems to shut down then and have limited opening hours,unlike the UK.
> ...


Master cards can be rejected.........sometimes.

If you see one of those thrupenny-bit stop signs you must stop......or face an on-the-spot €90 fine. T-shirt etc


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

"It's not as bad as Africa, so go enjoy. Take care."

And statistically much safer than the UK!

Almost impossible to get booze after lunchtime on a Sunday! (I'm shops)

Think ahead! Could ruin a good Sunday afternoon! 

Drive on the left an all! Or is it the right? Just follow the bloke in front when you get off the ferry and you should be ok (assuming he's French)


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

barryd said:


> Just follow the bloke in front when you get off the ferry
> and you should be ok (assuming he's French)


But most coming off the ferry are NOT French of course. Perhaps 10% on a day when lots of French are travelling, usually 99% Brits :lol: :lol:

Alan


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Not much to add apart from keep a look out for Penguin, Raynipper and Alhod. Dodgy characters all of them and likely to empty your wine rack when your back is turned. :lol: 
Another dodgy character from Teesdale often roams around France on the look out for beer, cheese and generally being a nuisance. If spotted, do not approach, just ignore him and he will go away eventually. :wink:


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

motormouth said:


> Not much to add apart from keep a look out for Penguin, Raynipper and Alhod. Dodgy characters all of them and likely to empty your wine rack when your back is turned. :lol:
> Another dodgy character from Teesdale often roams around France on the look out for beer, cheese and generally being a nuisance. If spotted, do not approach, just ignore him and he will go away eventually. :wink:


You'll know the other dodgy one - he walks around with his bare a**e stuck up in the air (not to be confused with the aire, of course :lol: )

Strange lot, those northerners :roll:

Alan


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

One thing no one has mentioned yet ...................

You will definitely need a ferry or tunnel ticket.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Town speed limits start AT the Red on White signpost, its not unknown for radar detectors to be sited JUST inside the limit so lose your speed before you get to the sign (rather than letting it bleed off once you reach it).

Stop signs mean STOP as has been said before, ensure you come to a COMPLETE halt, even if you can see its clear. "Flic" often loiter at such locations waiting for a tourist to pounce upon.

Dont panic, dont rush, dont forget to say "Bonjour" and "merci" dont forget to enjoy yourself 8O


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Im just not going to help anymore! The cheek of some people on here!!


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Mrplodd said:


> Town speed limits start AT the Red on White signpost, its not unknown for radar detectors to be sited JUST inside the limit so lose your speed before you get to the sign (rather than letting it bleed off once you reach it).
> 
> Stop signs mean STOP as has been said before, ensure you come to a COMPLETE halt, even if you can see its clear. "Flic" often loiter at such locations waiting for a tourist to pounce upon.
> 
> Dont panic, dont rush, dont forget to say "Bonjour" and "merci" dont forget to enjoy yourself 8O


That raises a good point - there is an automatic 50 kph limit when entering any village or town which does not have any other limit posted. The 50kph limit starts at the name sign as you enter the village and ends as you pass the crossed-through sign on leaving.

To be safe always assume the flics are hidden somewhere, because that is exactly what they do - hide. That pretty little copse of tress and bushes can easily hide a mobile radar unit aimed out through the undergrowth.

But always remember to enjoy - the country is much much bigger than UK and the flics have a much larger area to cover!

Alan


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm coming towards the end of an eight week trip, mostly in France and what I've noticed is a big increase in the use of 30KPH zones in villages and towns and the use of "speed humps" in these zones. They've always been used but many many more of them this year and some of the humps require crampons to get over them - so, if you've not met them before, when you see the 30KPH sign you really should slow down or your Thetford cassette might just get tossed through the Heki.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I'll second that, even only doing 30 going over some can significantly rearrange your cupboard contents.
The raised pedestrian crossings (passage surélevé) can catch you unawares as well.

Pete


----------



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

Fabulous, thanks all. So glad I asked!


----------



## CheekyDancer (May 10, 2012)

They are say you have to carry a breathizier test in your vehicle now. they can be purchased cheap throw aways at all Chemists in France.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

CheekyDancer said:


> They are say you have to carry a breathizier test in your vehicle now. they can be purchased cheap throw aways at all Chemists in France.


*NO* *NO* *NO*

*that is not true* - this has been commented on several times on this thread, the law has been postponed indefinitely so do not be taken into the mistake of wasting money on something you do NOT need.

Dave


----------



## CheekyDancer (May 10, 2012)

Good. Of course the French managed to sell the whole country one of these before announcing it. 

I was told to air on the side of caution and have one in the car anyway as a number of friends have been asked for it when stopped. 

For the sake on 3 euro's I would buy one. If only for ones own self peace of mind. I bought a pretty high tech digital one as used by the police. So that glass of Rose won't be losing me my license at lunch time.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There have been a couple of reports of UK drivers being stopped and the gendarmes ask for them - which they are not allowed to do as Msr Hollande refused to approve the law and it has not been enabled.

I am afraid that other than for your own use you have wasted the money on that.

Sales of the disposable ones have been poor - they have sold less than 30% of the number that would have been needed for one per vehicle, many French drivers simply ignored the whole thing and continue to do so.... The delay was announced long before March 1st, initially the enforcement date was to be October 1st 2012 but that was announced for delay last June, before even the first part of the law was in action, it was then delayed until March 1st before October's deadline and then was postponed permanently long before March 1st.

The turn round was caused by a large active campaign in France by French drivers and other groups including the farming community since there is nowhere to stow such junk safely and cleanly on a tractor.

The French police may stop you and check that the legal requirements are being complied with which includes High Viz vests available in the car - to be put on before getting out, spare bulbs for the vehicle and of course, all the documentation and spare glasses, if you wear contact lenses you must carry a pair of glasses.

The disposable breathalyzers have a 2 year shelf life and many are now 18months+ old, many of the first ones sold did not have the NF logo and so were not approved.

The best way of not losing your licence is not to drink and drive - there is no need for a breathalyzer of dubious accuracy - why risk your life and that of others for the sake of a glass of Rose?

Only fools drink and drive.

Dave


----------



## CheekyDancer (May 10, 2012)

I agree the best thing is not to drink and drive. But I would not go so far as to call people fools for it.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

CheekyDancer said:


> I agree the best thing is not to drink and drive. But I would not go so far as to call people fools for it.


what????

of course they are fools for drinking & driving, or better still MORONS!


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

There is no doubt at all that alcohol impairs our ability to safely drive a motor vehicle. That effect is surely even more serious if someone is driving a large and cumbersome vehicle such as a motorhome. Anyone who thinks they are not affected is just stupidly in denial of all the scientific and heuristic knowledge gathered over many years.

For myself, I would never take the wheel of the MH after drinking anything more than one small, low strength French bier, with bread and cheese for lunch!

Alan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

These digital accurate breathlyzers are not a bad idea though in any country.

Yes drinking and driving is a bad idea but how many of us have set off the next morning after a few sherbets and a late night?

In the winter I went to a bit of a do In the Lake District which lasted three days over a weekend.

The woman who organized it had one and was making people test themselves before they drove off.

Just about everyone was over the limit at 9am.

I had been up till about 3am to be fair but wasn't clear until 2pm!! And that was set to uk levels. Most in Europe are about a third lower.

If I have a drink now in the van I either stay put all day or never leave before 2pm.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

just for info:

once we heard that the kits were not a legal requirement in france, I tried one out the morning after a recent wedding and I knew in my own heart that I was still well over the limit (wasn't driving ofcourse)

as we were at home, I tried one immediately after getting up, and guess what, passed. So my opinion is that they are not accurate in the first instance.

ps it was one of the crystal ones.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning all,

We never set off without hp sauce , branston pickle and malt vinigar, these are difficult to buy in France but to a foodie such as myself essential condiments.


norm


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

goldi said:


> Morning all,
> 
> We never set off without hp sauce , branston pickle and malt vinigar, these are difficult to buy in France but to a foodie such as myself essential condiments.
> 
> norm


All stocked in our local Leclerc!

(But you might need a second mortgage before paying )
:lol:

Alan


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree with Alhod - all available in Intermarche and Le Clerc, but the price will make your eyes water.......

as is Cheddar chees (Cathedral City) and Heinz Tomato Ketchup - but the Intermarche own label seems to be the same, specialist tea is not available although you can get Yorkshire and of course the ubiquitous Yellow Label that the French mistakenly believe is tea.....

But don't worry most things are available - just look on the "Foods of the World section of most supermarkets and hypermarkets - they are all divided by flags so it is easy to find a limited range of Italian, English, German, Polish, Chinese, some Indian, Thai, Indonesian and of course Spanish.......

Dave


----------



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

OK, I only have 1 question left ... when exactly do you have to wear these high viz vests ?
Is it only when getting out in certain areas ? Or ONLY when you breakdown ? 

I'm slightly confused by that point.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Hi viz jackets have to be worn by law now in Intermache. E'leclerc and Super U super markets and also on all French Aires at all times.

The French are health and safety mad!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

totally ignore him Stevebright

Barry behave, he is looking for information

Not make believe

Aldra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

stevebright said:


> OK, I only have 1 question left ... when exactly do you have to wear these high viz vests ?
> Is it only when getting out in certain areas ? Or ONLY when you breakdown ?
> 
> I'm slightly confused by that point.


In the event of a forced stop at a non-normal stopping place anywhere on the public roads you are required to put on the High Viz jacket before leaving the vehicle.

The police have been known to stop cars and beckon the driver out, and then do him for NOT putting it on - so keep it handy - pocket behind seat (NOT in the boot of a car!).

Forget what Barry says - H&S does not exist as a concept in France (and their accident rate at work is lower than the UK.......)

You should carry one for every person in the vehicle - and of course, in the event of a breakdown or rtc on e.g. autoroute get everyone out and behind the safety barrier if possible in their High Viz vests.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Bah! A perfectly good lie and you ruined it!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

One of many Barry

One of many my lovely Toy boy   

fortunately we are here to point them out to the unsuspecting

aldra


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

barryd said:


> Hi viz jackets have to be worn by law now in Intermache. E'leclerc and Super U super markets and also on all French Aires at all times.
> 
> The French are health and safety mad!


Barry is talking only about himself now. His reputation is such that the French have a nationwide alert to keep tabs on him especailly in supermarkets which have cheese counters (that is, all of 'em) and on aires where Hymers may be parked - that brand of MH seems to have a strange effect on his psyche, something like red rags and bulls

:lol: :lol:

For the rest of us, hi-viz only if you are wandering the motorways or major roads after a breakdown or some other emergency.

Alan


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Barry's Hi Viz....










:lol:

Pete


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Penquin said:


> [
> - and of course, in the event of a breakdown or rtc on e.g. autoroute get everyone out and behind the safety barrier if possible in their High Viz vests.
> 
> Dave


An observation: we passed two nasty accidents this holiday. Not one single person involved was wearing a high viz vest. That included those involved and those who stopped to help. In the second one we were only a short distance away when it happened, on the peage.

A car coming in the opposite direction hit the centre barrier with huge force. Chunks of it were thrown all over our carriageway and two cars in front of us were forced to stop, one with at least two punctures and the other with broken windscreen. As far as we could see there were no casualties- a miracle considering the damage to the car- but both carriageways were made even more dangerous by all those involved, among others, getting out of their cars and literally running all over the busy carriageways. It was unbelievable behaviour on a busy 6 lane highway. Cars on our side had only just started to slow down and we had to weave in and out of both people and wreckage. There were enough people about so we carried on. I'd already got my hand on the high viz jacket on my side of the van but must have been the only person on that bit of peage to think of it.

We were also early on the scene of an accident in Italy and neither the police nor any of the participants had their high viz jackets on there either.

You can lead a horse etc.....

G


----------



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

Ok guess I asked for that!


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

I was in France recently and one thing I noticed was they tend to speak French, not cricket is it


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

jlo37 said:


> I was in France recently and one thing I noticed was they tend to speak French, not cricket is it


No **** jlo, dickhead


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Steady on chief!

He has a point! The French should stop pretending not to be able to speak English when they can really.

Sitting there all smug while we try and buy some cheese and bread off them using our comprehensive crappy French at inflated prices!

Pah! Merde


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Chiefwigwam's obviously fluent in French


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry meant

Chiefwigwam's obviously effluent in French


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

barryd said:


> Steady on chief!
> 
> He has a point! The French should stop pretending not to be able to speak English when they can really.
> 
> ...


I take your point Barry but when French or other tourists are over here we are not expected to speak to them in their language, it would be assumed they would know enough English to get them by?


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

The chances of us being able to speak to anybody in a foreign language are pretty remote. I find it depressing when I go abroad the way Johnny foreigner can speak English and other european languages which are not his native tongue. Are we just too lazy to learn other languages?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

This issue arises so often it almost becomes boring!

There is nothing in the brain composition of Brits which prevents us from learning "foreign" languages. But there is a huge obstacle in the perception of many people about how that can be done and, much worse, a tendency towards the "don't need to speak it because English is the international language".
Many French have exactly the same attitude, but substitute French for English!

IMHO it is simple courtesy to at least try to communicate with any nationality in their own language, especially when you are a guest in their country. 

A smile, a 'soft' approach and even poor school French will usually result in a meeting half way and even if every word is not understood the immediate objective can usually be achieved to mutual satisfaction.


Alan


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Try and food shop in Aldi and Lidl much cheaper than the big supermarkets in France.....
How's the planning going ???


----------



## stevebright (May 28, 2013)

Yeah going on thanks. Didn't realy want to get embroiled in the whole French thing. I'll try and do my best with the language, and if I fail then I'll resort to sign language 

Just a few days left in work, then the fun starts 

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Married to a nerk

He walks around listening to French sites

However he is really good in France

Every one understands him

Except me   

Aldra 8O


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Diesel ( gazole ) is 1.28Euros a litre down here in Vendee at the moment .

They call a motorhome a motorcaravan. I looked at the price for a mobilehome and was horrified till I realised that is a static.

A pitch is called an emplacement.

A bonjour and a smile goes down very well .

Food is on the pricey side while fuel and wine are below uk figures. I'm going to fillup at le Havre before the home crossing.

Only seen two gendarmes in two weeks so far.

Weather is now hot and getting hotter at the weekend, bring suncream.

Holiday crowds beginning to build now its July.

Lurk around the wines till you see what the French buy, then get some too. We are drinking a very good red that cost only 1.65.

Take your time.

Avoid the toll roads if you can, they are costly, unless you are in a hurry.

Lots of fish and sea food is good for you !
( not seen any what you would call overweight or obese locals )

And enjoy yourself !
Have a good trip.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Just one small correction - motorhomes are known in France as 
"campingcars" and we are known as campingcaristes!

:wink: 

Alan


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

You'll be fine with the French language, just try to communicate in their language and if it fails ask them to talk back in Welsh!


----------



## jlo37 (Dec 8, 2012)

Driving on the wrong side of the road in France is easier than driving on the right side of the road in England


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

And, if you haven't already discovered, French lady drivers, of any age, are unlikely to use indicators so just watch out on those roundabouts!


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

And on winding country roads any French driver is likely to take the shortest distance across the bend - regardless of any nonsense about driving on the right hand side!

Alan


----------



## kaori (Nov 12, 2010)

*France*

Also remember they can use their mobile ,eat a baguette and smoke all at the same time when driving especially down here in the Beziers area!

Also the passengers like their feet on the dash board.

No indicators used

Pastis in a morning then they drive !


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

When drinking in the company of French, raise a glass and proclaim "Up your bottom".

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Don't forget the two fingers ray and to mention Agincourt at every opportunity!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha, I have another friend like you Barry.
Every Christmas and Birthday card has 'Rule Britania', 'Keep Britain GREAT', 'There will always be an England', 'Britains never, never will be slaves', Gracie Fields etc. etc. all over our envelopes.

Gives the postie a laugh.

Ray.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Whenever my cousin visits us he makes a point of talking in a loud voice about the Battle of Poitiers at every opportunity, but only when we are out in town!

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Steve

Just ignore most of this lot :lol:

Have a great holiday

The French are great and will be easier to understand than most of these answers :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

What Aldra means is that you should ignore most of the rest but take all mine as totally accurate and authoritative.

(I get the feeling this thread is drifting the same way as so many others before it - into oblivion :lol: )

Alan


----------



## Allanm (Jun 24, 2013)

This has probably all been said before, but.....
French diesel is cheaper than UK diesel. Dont drive into Rouen thinking you will come out the other side on the right road, they appear to have closed the main road through from Le Mans to Calais, and you only find out when you come to the closed road in the middle of town!
Try to speak French. If you try, they will be patient with you and probably speak English back.
Try to plan your journey between Boulangeries and Pattisseries.
Fixed speed cameras look like small boxes with a lens. They are not normally on poles.
Dont go to an empty restaurant, no matter how alluring it looks. There is a reason nobody is there. (€€€)
Have a great time
Allan


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

..........and of course - if you say something in English and they don't seem to understand, just say it again, several times, louder each time.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I give up Steve

Have a fantastic time

You will
And tell us about it when you get back

Aldra


----------

